# Overhead Shop Light



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I worked out the details for this light. First I used a wooden toy wheel. I think it is a 1/2 inch. The LEDs are 3/16ths diameter so I slightly enlarged the hole for the LED only. I wanted it to protrude just a bit below the wheel. That give the best effect. You want to see some light from the side view. The wheel was rounded on the top edge. The plastic is just a holder. It will be super glued to the LED since the LEd is not sitting in all the way.
In the holiday spirit these are Xmas markdown LEDs.

I originally was sanding the bottom of the wheel to expose the bulb but all you have to do is push it through. It is a tight fit.
After the wires are connected, I will use a gray piece of insulation from a strand of phone wire to cover the green holder.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tres' chic, mon ami! Nice job!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man -- Very nice full-custom work! Well done!


Reck -- I was trying to find your "favorite" homemade light link, but couldn't put my fingers on it. Do you still have that link handy?

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

TJ,

Here it is: http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3681097934/m/144108443?r=144108443#144108443

Enjoy!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, t-man!!! Go read your mail!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

Ahhh ... thank you!

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Any way, any day. *L*


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I made this thread for Jim's Mystic Station. He was interested in some drop lighting, so I came up with this. I going to wire this with AC so the lights will be paired up.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If you are interested, there are a couple of Mystic Stations on Ebay right now----a few hours to go on them. Good prices, one listed as S scale and one as O gauge! I'll repost this on those sites, as well.


----------

